# Cantamañanas



## Jotauvece

Bones, algú sap alguna paraula en català que vulgui dir el mateix?

Gràcies!


----------



## Arrovellat

Com cantamatins no sona gens be, et diré les que use jo i tenen un sentit paregut: Romancer i bufanuvols.

També hi ha una expresió que s'empra quan algú només diu parides i no mereix confiança, i és Huit i nou... Eixe? Eixe és un huit i nou. No se d'on ve.


----------



## ernest_

Me'n recordo que professor de la universitat va fer la traducció inversa: somiatruites -> cantamañanas, potser et pot servir.


----------



## Namarne

Hola, 

A mi se m'acud _tarambana_.


----------



## RIU

Jo diria bocamoll o pet bufat (segons com).


----------



## Joa'Quim

Bocamoll es el que m'agrada mes.
Tambe es diu "ximplet".


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola

Jo optaria més per la traducció de* romancer, tarambana o ximplet.*
_Bocamoll_ no em sembla que  tradueixi ben bé la idea del que vol dir cantamañanas ja que un bocamoll és una persona que ho explica tot, inclús el que no s'ha d'explicar.
També he pensat en *baliga-balaga, poca-solta  *o l'expressió *ésser un carnestoltes.*


----------



## Joa'Quim

Doncs tens raò, tarambana crec que es el millor... de moment, esclar.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Isabel-fr said:


> Hola
> 
> Jo optaria més per la traducció de* romancer, tarambana o ximplet.*
> _Bocamoll_ no em sembla que tradueixi ben bé la idea del que vol dir cantamañanas ja que un bocamoll és una persona que ho explica tot, inclús el que no s'ha d'explicar.
> També he pensat en *baliga-balaga, poca-solta *o l'expressió *ésser un carnestoltes.*


 
Totalment d'acord amb tot el que indiques, Isabel.

De tota manera, mireu aquí, per curiositat, perquè parla de cantamanyanes.


----------



## Isabel-fr

Gràcies traductora, molt interessant l'enllaç que ens has enviat

Isa


----------



## RIU

Isabel-fr said:


> Gràcies traductora, molt interessant l'enllaç que ens has enviat
> 
> Isa


 
I tant.


----------



## Interfecte

Una paraula aproximada podria ser "cançoner", encara que no és ben bé igual. De tota manera l'adaptació catalana "cantamanyanes" està prou bé, no?


----------

